# Video of me deadlifting



## Elvia1023 (Dec 29, 2012)

I think I have finally sorted my form out. What do you guys think?


Horrible Form Deadlift - Brokeback Mountain lolz - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 29, 2012)

Lmao. He prob went straight to the chriopractor..


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks good... Maybe a little more hitch and more back lol


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks like a painful technique


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 29, 2012)

That was text book!


----------



## GastrocGuy (Dec 29, 2012)

I'll give the guy this: he's working hard in what space he has! Experience can be the best teacher, especially ruminating in bed for a month!


----------



## formula1069 (Dec 29, 2012)

Holy Shit i don't think i have ever seen anything that bad before, all i can say is WOW :banghead:


----------



## darksidefitness (Dec 29, 2012)

but he need to add at least an extra 125lbs before next rep...



fubaseball said:


> Looks good... Maybe a little more hitch and more back lol


----------



## Jello (Dec 29, 2012)

Speechless.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 29, 2012)

HOLY HERNIATED DISCS.......

That was painful to watch!!!!


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 30, 2012)

Funny thing is that is really Elvia...


----------



## Incognito1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol what was he thinking


----------



## chris698 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey Elvia:

With perfect form like that, maybe you can put on a weekly video clinic for us! :sport-smiley-003: 




tri-terror said:


> Funny thing is that is really Elvia...


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 30, 2012)

This guy's plan to get permanent disability in order to pursue a full time bodybuilding career may not have been thought out too well.


----------



## IPGear (Dec 30, 2012)

chris698 said:


> HOLY HERNIATED DISCS.......
> 
> That was painful to watch!!!!



:yeahthat:

IPG


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 30, 2012)

chris698 said:


> Hey Elvia:
> 
> With perfect form like that, maybe you can put on a weekly video clinic for us! :sport-smiley-003:



Thanks. I have mastered a technique to recruit the most muscle fibers in all areas of the back with my deadlift. I may start the video clinic although my form on my squat and bench press need improving as I don't seem to feel it as much compared to when I deadlift.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 30, 2012)

Fuck! I'M hurting like a mfer just from watching that one! Bet a chiropractor would nut in his pants viewing that . Might pass out if he knew the guy had really good insurance. I noticed there wasn't much wt on the bar as the bar ends didn't drop at all. Think he just did it for our unbridled amusement??
Thanks Elvia that made my day!  still cracking up.........  T


----------



## darksidefitness (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, you have the deadlift down to perfection. For bench don't forget to start without warm up set at 500lbs, close grip, thumb-less and no spotter. 




Elvia1023 said:


> Thanks. I have mastered a technique to recruit the most muscle fibers in all areas of the back with my deadlift. I may start the video clinic although my form on my squat and bench press need improving as I don't seem to feel it as much compared to when I deadlift.


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 30, 2012)

Elvia - perfect.  I don't know what else to say.  It appears you have devised a technique to sufficiently overload the muscle to recruit every last muscle fiber that has never been done before.  Kudos my friend, kudos


----------



## nwakes07 (Jan 11, 2013)

You hump that weight!


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 13, 2013)

Damn  it Elvia that video scared the crap outta my wife and 1 yr old grand daughter! When I'm down or sad I click that video on and get my belly laugh going!!!TTTTTTTTT


----------

